# SHPE2000 review



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

so, had the unit for about a month now and ran approx 22tons through it so far. We love the spreader, everything works great, still playing with different settings to figure out the optimal spread. 

it was easy to install and easy to operate, havent jammed up at all and usually have some salt sitting in there for a bit.

we have the digital controller and no issues, i have read alot of problems with it but i think saltdogg added some type of box between the controller and the spreader that goes inline with the wiring b/c its not in the diagram in the manual and this may be the fix to those issues.

im looking at getting a 4yd unit next year to go on our 1 ton dump.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1164399 said:


> im looking at getting a 4yd unit next year to go on our 1 ton dump.


Why? These salters are slow and wont chuck the salt very far. I cant even drive beside a curd/sidewalk and spread on the walk properly unless i set mine at auger 3 and spinner 6 or something and crawl along.

The dogg has saved me while my dump truck is getting the central hydro fixed up. 
The fact that its plastic is good. You still need to use the shaker to get the salt to flow.

I am running the same 2yrd salter as you its good but not fantastic. Not the greatest for spreading wet treated salt.

What does a 4yarder cost? There are some stainless Steele electrics out there that are a good price.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

the truck i run has the 2000 on it, and our salt it somewhat wet, not treated, but it does have some moisture to it, and the salt always flows fine. I always just keep the vibrator on, but that doesnt really hurt anything and doesnt affect the way the salt flows. Its on as a preventative measure. Id say go with a 4yd saltdogg next year. Plus id stick with the plastic a lot less weight. the 4cy plastic one by buyers isnt even 900 lbs, for a 4cy stainless your talking 1500lbs or so. Thats a lot of salt that you cant haul when you go to stainless steel. I know we like to get as much as we can into the hopper so we dont have to keep going back to the yard to fill up

plus what do you consider crawling? We dont use rock salt on the walk ways, we use ice melter applied by the sidewalk crews with push spreaders, but when were salting lots and just driving around were only going 10mph at most. Even on the road I salt, im not going over 20 mph usually.


----------



## jonny1 (Dec 22, 2010)

am from the uk can anyone tell me how to get ice of the sidewarks with machinery i dont mean shovells .


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ice melter..............


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

My SHPE2000 ran the first load of salt threw good. But now that I have a bulk salter that actually works IT WON"T SNOW!!!!!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Grassman09;1164405 said:


> Why? These salters are slow and wont chuck the salt very far. I cant even drive beside a curd/sidewalk and spread on the walk properly unless i set mine at auger 3 and spinner 6 or something and crawl along.
> 
> The dogg has saved me while my dump truck is getting the central hydro fixed up.
> The fact that its plastic is good. You still need to use the shaker to get the salt to flow.
> ...


My thoughts exactly- They work ok. I probabaly wont buy another one. If I didnt get the one I have for $800, I wouldnt have one.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bristolturf;1164565 said:


> plus what do you consider crawling? We dont use rock salt on the walk ways, we use ice melter applied by the sidewalk crews with push spreaders, but when were salting lots and just driving around were only going 10mph at most. Even on the road I salt, im not going over 20 mph usually.


Like foot on the brake sometimes. The walks we do, do not call for special ice melt and most are right up along side of the parking lot so its just easier to blast with truck.

I have a epoke drop spreader I've used a few times but its dumps allot of salt.



Dstosh;1164822 said:


> My thoughts exactly- They work ok. I probabaly wont buy another one. If I didnt get the one I have for $800, I wouldnt have one.


WOW did you get a deal. I like the salt dogg for when monitoring sites for standing water and spot treatments saves from firing up the big dump truck and having no heat still by the time I'm done checking sites. You can keep a yard or so in the hopper and not worry about it freezing provided you have the cover on tight and no snow or wind gets under it.

Will see soon how the Hydro powered under tailgate works :redbounce. I have seen guys here running the snowex replacement tailgate systems. Electric just cant blast the salt like Gas or Hydro can.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

ya we use the saltdogg push spreaders, which I might add are junk. Think there is still some issues with them since they are new, but i wouldnt buy them. The blast issue is the one thing i dont like either. When I was running a tailgate snowex 750, i likes the blast feature so i could just hit that button in areas i needed heavy salt as oppose to adjusting my auger and spinner nob know. Other than that, only issue i have had is one the first storm the cable for the vibrator came lose, but that was a simple fix. And we store a fully loaded hopper at all times. Its in a garage but its fully loaded with about 2.5yards, sometimes its tarped sometimes its not.

I have never ran gas or hydro, so I cant compare on that. I would imagine the electric does beat the gas for staying in the truck, not having to get out every stop to start an engine or refuel, etc.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

we have no issues with wet salt here. our bulk is really dry surprisingly and we get decent spread width. i wont run a replacement tailgate unit b/c i dont want salt sitting in the bed as we dont always use the entire load. most we have had was 2.83 tons in the unit at once.

its simple to operate, simple to maintain, its light enough for 2 guys to load it in, easy to clean etc... the simpler it can be the more time it saves me to be able to get other things done.

a 4yd unit around me is about 6700 i believe. we got the 2 yd for 3600 with tax, angelos has it for 3100 which is about 3300 with tax so 300 for fuel and time wasnt worth it for us to make the 3.5hr drive.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1165794 said:


> we have no issues with wet salt here. our bulk is really dry surprisingly and we get decent spread width. i wont run a replacement tailgate unit b/c i dont want salt sitting in the bed as we dont always use the entire load. most we have had was 2.83 tons in the unit at once.
> 
> its simple to operate, simple to maintain, its light enough for 2 guys to load it in, easy to clean etc... the simpler it can be the more time it saves me to be able to get other things done.
> 
> a 4yd unit around me is about 6700 i believe. we got the 2 yd for 3600 with tax, angelos has it for 3100 which is about 3300 with tax so 300 for fuel and time wasnt worth it for us to make the 3.5hr drive.


Would have picked it up from Angelos and Meet you East of Toledo for $125.....:waving:...Keep that in Mind all you Cleveland Boys.....


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1165794 said:


> we have no issues with wet salt here. our bulk is really dry surprisingly and we get decent spread width. i wont run a replacement tailgate unit b/c i dont want salt sitting in the bed as we dont always use the entire load. most we have had was 2.83 tons in the unit at once.
> 
> its simple to operate, simple to maintain, its light enough for 2 guys to load it in, easy to clean etc... the simpler it can be the more time it saves me to be able to get other things done.
> 
> a 4yd unit around me is about 6700 i believe. we got the 2 yd for 3600 with tax, angelos has it for 3100 which is about 3300 with tax so 300 for fuel and time wasnt worth it for us to make the 3.5hr drive.


protouch i live in columbus we have ordered two 1.5 sd from angelos and 2 4 yd sd from angelos. 1st out of state you dont pay sales tax that should go for any item u purchase also the shipping is only 127 bucks from angelos to columbus so it should be a little cheaper to cleveland
also on the 4 yd we have them in a 550 when loaded they are super heavy they can hold almost 9,000 lbs i dont know what kind of one ton you have but i would not reccomend that much weight in on they are almost to much weight for a 550


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a new Salt Dogg SHPE2000 and LOVE it. I have ran the SnowEx 1075's for years and now that I have went bulk, I think I was an idiot for the last 10+ years !!! I have went through approx. 20 tons so far this winter. I have a contact and can get them for $3250.00 if that would help anybody. Once you go bulk, you won't go back !!! Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have 2 SHPE2000's.....very happy with them. They are what they are. Expecting them to perform like a hydraulic or gas driven one is crazy...that is not what they are. They are simple, low maintenance.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

pvtben121;1166442 said:


> protouch i live in columbus we have ordered two 1.5 sd from angelos and 2 4 yd sd from angelos. 1st out of state you dont pay sales tax that should go for any item u purchase also the shipping is only 127 bucks from angelos to columbus so it should be a little cheaper to cleveland
> also on the 4 yd we have them in a 550 when loaded they are super heavy they can hold almost 9,000 lbs i dont know what kind of one ton you have but i would not reccomend that much weight in on they are almost to much weight for a 550


You are still required to pay the sales tax. You just pay it as use tax when you file your sales taxes quarterly. If you get audited you will be required to pay sales tax on all out of state purchases you have ever made.

I know no one does pay the use tax. I'm just letting you know it's not tax free.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NicholasMWhite;1168228 said:


> You are still required to pay the sales tax. You just pay it as use tax when you file your sales taxes quarterly. If you get audited you will be required to pay sales tax on all out of state purchases you have ever made.
> 
> I know no one does pay the use tax. I'm just letting you know it's not tax free.


First off---every state has different sales tax rules,some states don't even have a sales tax.While it is true,some states such as by me between NJ and NY have a joint reciprocity agreement,you can not arbitrarily state that is true for all the states because it simply is not true.I have no idea what the ''use'' tax is all about in WI,but here in NY, it basically is when as an example I go to a gravel bank where I have filed with them a ''Resale Certificate.'' I don't pay them the sales tax on that day's purchase when I get the statement,as I charge my customer the sales tax.BUT--if that purchase goes into a ''Capital Improvement'' job which is non-taxable to the client,then when I file my quarterly sales tax I have to pay NY the tax on that purchase which is referred to as ''Purchases subject to use tax.''Again,EVERY state has different rules,but pvtben is correct,there would be no sales tax as the actual pickup of the salter was not phsically made at Angelos.The other factor against your arguement is the fact that the onus to collect a sales tax is on the seller,NOT the consumer.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1165794 said:


> we have no issues with wet salt here. our bulk is really dry surprisingly and we get decent spread width. i wont run a replacement tailgate unit b/c i dont want salt sitting in the bed as we dont always use the entire load. most we have had was 2.83 tons in the unit at once.
> 
> its simple to operate, simple to maintain, its light enough for 2 guys to load it in, easy to clean etc... the simpler it can be the more time it saves me to be able to get other things done.
> 
> a 4yd unit around me is about 6700 i believe. we got the 2 yd for 3600 with tax, angelos has it for 3100 which is about 3300 with tax so 300 for fuel and time wasnt worth it for us to make the 3.5hr drive.


Have you gotten any of the PM's I have sent you?


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like i owe tons of back taxes 
when i was in germany with the army i bought tons of stuff of the internet with no sales tax
i always thought you dont have to pay taxes because of shipping charges


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Contrary to the above, buy it, pay for it and move on !!!


----------

